# "Σμύρνη" και "σμύρνα"



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 31, 2010)

Μήπως συσχετίζονται ετυμολογικά οι λέξεις "Σμύρνη" και "σμύρνα"; Η είναι απλή σύμπτωση η ομοιότητά τους;

Στις ορθόδοξες εκκλησίες χρησιμοποιείται το "άγιο μύρο". Είναι "μύρο" άλλη ονομασία της "σμύρνας" ή διαφέρει;

Γυρίζοντας στο θέμα "Σμύρνη" και "σμύρνα", οι Ιταλοί λένε την πόλη Smirne και οι Ισπανοί Esmirna. Μήπως έχει σχέση με τις διαλέκτους των αρχαίων ελληνικών; Εκεί που οι άλλοι Έλληνες προτιμούσαν το ήτα, οι Αττικοί προτιμούσαν το (μακρύ) άλφα.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 31, 2010)

Συγνώμη, δεν ήταν οι Αττικοί παρά οι Σπαρτιάτες που προτιμούσαν το α - ή ταν ή επί τας. Αλλά ήταν το ήτα ο αρχικός τύπος που άλλαξε μετά, ή το άλφα;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2010)

Το όνομα της πόλης ήταν εξαρχής και Σμύρνη (Μίμνερμος [τέλη 7ου], Ηρόδοτος) και Σμύρνα (Ψευδο-Σκύλαξ, 4ος). Αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι πρόκειται για αιολική αρχική πόλη, αλλά αργότερα οι Ίωνες εκδίωξαν τον αρχικό αιολικό πληθυσμό. 

Αλλά και η σμύρνα ήταν εξαρχής και σμύρνα και σμύρνη. Σε γενικές όλοι συμφωνούν ότι η πόλη πρέπει να έδωσε το όνομά της στην ουσία (π.χ. από μια αρχική φράση μύρρα Σμυρναία), αλλά δεν υπάρχει βεβαιότητα.


----------

